
A Sneak Peak At Google Offers (Courtesy Of Google Search)  - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/sneak-peak-google-offers/
======
bartonfink
And here I thought Google accidentally indexed their own internal HR websites.
What a gyp.

